# Modifications needed for 24" Camp Chef Smoke Vault



## excusame (Apr 6, 2016)

I would appreciate thoughts on a problem I'm having with my Camp Chef Smoke Vault (24").

The problem is, that even on the lowest setting, I cannot get this unit to heat below 200 degrees. I also know for a fact that the external temp gauge reads about 30 degrees lower than the inside of the box (I have a dual thermometer for food & box temps). I really enjoy making beef jerky and smoked fish but this but I have no way to reduce the heat down to the 160 degree or so level.

That being said, I have tried several methods to reduce the heat profile. I even tried turning off the propane and running the smoker using in only the heaping pan full of hot smoking apple chunks as the heat source. Didn't work.

Does anyone else have the same problem or better yet, has anyone made modifications that have been successful?

Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2016)

WOW I have never heard of a SV 32". I have the 24" & would love to have a 32".

Where did you get it?

Al


----------



## 1967robg (Apr 6, 2016)

I have the same cooker, I bought it for winter cooks, I did summer sausage on it and ended up controlling it by cracking the door open. It was in the mid forties that day if I remember. I have a needle valve installed but the flame is at a risk of going out set that low on mine.
Mine's a Smoke Vault 24


----------



## pikestabber (Apr 6, 2016)

I guess this can serve as my "roll call" as this is my first post. I'm a Northern Minnesota guy and have been smoking foods for about 18 years. I've used all types of smokers but currently run with a Camp Chef Smoke Vault, 24" and use a AMPS tray for cold smoking. I am an avid fisherman/hunter and process all my own meats and sausages. New dad to an awesome 9 month old boy and future smoker!

As to the problem at hand, as mentioned I have the SV 24 and have used it pretty extensively for about 5 years now. Here's what I've learned, and I hope some or most of this can help with your issue with your 32.

For smoking at higher temps, say 175 and up, I have no issues getting and maintaining a pretty consistent heat. For me it seems my temp gauge actually is pretty accurate, but as with most smokers you will get "hot spots" (back right for me). I have also found that in order to get chips or even pellets to actually smoke in the smoke tray, I have to hit about 170 degrees. Once they get smoking, they then create _more _heat, and your temp starts climbing into the 180 plus range... This is bad news if you want to smoke things like sausages, etc., where you want and need lower temps.

My solution was to get an Amazing Pellet Smoker (tray version). Because it is lit and will smoke independently, I don't need to crank my heat any higher to get the pellets to smoke. I then put my burner just a shade above its lowest setting (very lowest setting and it seems to go out with any wind gust) and that gets me to right about 165-170. Still a bit warm. I then crack the door and engage the handle so the latch it kind of stuck on the door frame, if that makes sense. This keeps the door from swinging open or closed and keeps about a 1" crack in the smoker. The result is getting smoke from the AMPS while getting about 150-155 degrees from the heat source (or even cooler temps if it's cold out--a regular occurrence in Minnesota, as you can imagine). This has allowed me to get great results from a propane smoker that you'd usually need an electric smoker for.


----------



## excusame (Apr 6, 2016)

Dang Al........ You caught me and my fat fingers!! I don't know WHERE I got 32" from....it's 24" Thank you. I edited the post. And I agree with you....I'd love a larger model!


----------



## excusame (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks Rob.....tried the same method. Flame went out.


----------



## excusame (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for replying...glad to know I wasn't the only one with this problem. I want to make sausages but not at 200+ degrees. Think I'll try to rig up something that does a better job of keeping the door cracked. Really don't want to buy another smoker. This has years of life left....but I guess I could find someone new to the craft to sell it to. Anyway modifications first!


----------



## 1967robg (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm also considering closing up the top vent and adding two larger vents to the sides up top.


----------



## bladeguy (Dec 15, 2016)

I know this is a little old, I have the same smoker. One thing I discovered, if you turn the knob all the way to the left, one would think that is the lowest setting, however, if you go back toward the off position, you can get it set even lower. I set up a wind break with a piece of OSB or plywood to make sure the wind doesn't blow out the low flame. On cold days (20's), I can keep it as low as 30 degrees. What I have done to generate smoke is to use wood chips, heat them up until they are smoking good, and then turn the heat down to the temp I desire. I just keep adding chips so they don't burn out until I have the amount of smoke I want. If you made any other mod's, I would be curious to see what you came up with. Hoping you have it figured out by now.....I really like my Smoke Vault.


----------



## excusame (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, Bladeguy! I'll give it a try!


----------



## jokensmoken (Jan 26, 2017)

I know this thread is OLD, but I'm a newbie to this forum.
Low temp control is a fairly common problem with alot of propane smokers...
First, on alot of them you can't turn the propane down low enough and second if you can often it's not hot enough to get your wood  to smoke.
The solution is two pronged, simple and fairly inexpensive.
1. Get a needle valve adjustment that attaches to your propane tank...This will enable you to turn down the propane even more to achieve lower temps
2. Get a smoke tube or box that you can ignite and get smoke from independently from your heat source.
Hope this helps.

Walt


----------



## excusame (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you, Walt! Great suggestion!


----------



## Dingopointer (Dec 12, 2017)

Just curious: has anyone ever try to make a box to rest on top of the SV24 that would act as a pass-through of the smoke coming out of the top vent?  That could potentially work for cold(colder) smoking for sausages and/or fish.  And that could be done simultaneously with hot smoking some pork below...


----------



## jokensmoken (Dec 12, 2017)

Dingopointer said:


> Just curious: has anyone ever try to make a box to rest on top of the SV24 that would act as a pass-through of the smoke coming out of the top vent?  That could potentially work for cold(colder) smoking for sausages and/or fish.  And that could be done simultaneously with hot smoking some pork below...


I have not but seriously don't know why it wouldn't work fabulously.
It's a great idea that I think could be adapted to any "cabnet" type smoker, propane or electric.


----------



## Dingopointer (Dec 13, 2017)

The box can even be made out of wood or plywood.  With two holes in top and bottom for smoke pass through.  Cheap metal screw hooks in the ceiling and you can hang any number of sausages or whole fish...  Cost is next to nothing and wood bottom will act as a natural insulator if you want less heat.  If you need more heat - make bottom out of sheet metal or even easier - make no bottom at all.  $5 way of making a cold/warm smoker if you already have a hot one...


----------



## Dingopointer (Dec 13, 2017)

I am waiting for my SV24 that is in the transit.  My wonderful wife got it for me for Christmas (she had to spill the beans because she had to ask me what smoker to get...).  SO I am reading these web boards, drooling and making plans...


----------



## wnctracker (Dec 16, 2017)

Here is what I did to get my smoke vault to work for sausage making:

I filled every other hole in the burner with a #4 by 3/8 screw (be sure to get *stainless or brass screws and not zinc*, I put zinc ones in and wasn't thinking but changed them out before it's first use...it might be safe but I didn't want to risk it)... have to light it with a lighter but that's fine with me. I installed a new regulator hose with a needle valve in it.  I can get a holding low temp of about 130 degrees without the flame blowing out and max temp of at least 350 degrees (didn't bother going any higher).I could probably go lower with something to shield the wind.  Another thing I did is use sand in the water pan as many have suggested, but I put the sand in the freezer over night so that during the first hour I could keep my temps even lower and  it worked.  I was able to hold between 95 and 110 for an hour without smoke to dry out the casings as I've read is an important step.  Ordered an Amazen Oval expandable 12-18 and it is awesome.  Using B&B hickory pellets from walmart and those are working well too.  The outside temperature was about 40 degrees though so that more than likely helped keep it low.  Now it's smoking along at 160 degrees and I'm on hour 8 getting ready to raise the temp again.


----------

